# Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen



## theAzzi (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin vor kurzem wieder eingestiegen in das Hobby, war aber zuvor auch eher unerfahren. Aktuell geht es auf Hecht im See, hauptsächlich Gummifisch, konnte auch schon den ersten landen .

In 3 Wochen geht es nach Zeeland, besagter Kreek ist dort in der Nähe. Da ich keine Brandungsausrüstung habe, bietet dieser sich glaube ich für 1-2 Ausflüge an.

Ich habe Spinnruten 5-30, 20-50 und irgend etwas um die 40-90g WG sowie eine 3000er und 4000er Rolle jeweils mit geflochtener.

In dem Kreek werden wohl Forellen eingesetzt und es ist ein Brackwassergewässer. Wolfsbarsch (?) gibt es glaube ich auch, aber habe keine Ahnung.

Da ich recht unerfahren bin, bin ich unsicher was ich mitnehme und worauf sollte.

Ich dachte an die 5-30g Rute und kleine (?) Spinner um die 5-7g? Da würde ich eventuell noch ein Sbirolino dazu kaufen (Schwimmend um die 10g?) und monofile Schnur?

Ich habe jetzt keine riesen Ambitionen oder einen klaren Zielfisch. Einfach ein wenig Spinnfischen und wäre schön etwas zu erwischen. 

Gummifische zwischen 7 - 14 cm und Jigköpfe sowie einige Wobbler um die 10cm habe ich genug, aber vermute das ist das falsche. 

Ich freue mich über Tipps!

Danke und beste Grüße!

Michael


----------



## theAzzi (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Niemand eine Idee?

Allgemein könnte man die Frage auch formulieren: Wie geht man als Neuling an einem unbekannten Gewässer vor?

Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gewässer hat, natürlich gerne spezifischere Tipps.


----------



## Ra.T (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Hallo...,
für den Kreek brauchst du eine Erlaubniskarte.
Kostet 2,50€ pro Tag, gibts auch für ne Woche.

Die Forellen im Kreek kannst du z.B. mit Powerbait beangeln.
Aber im Sommer macht das dort weniger Spass, da der See dann meist ziemlich übel riecht.

In der Nähe ist der Angelladen Hengelsport Zuiderduin, dort kannst du die Karte kaufen und dich beraten lassen.

Vom Ufer am Deich angeln viele mit Spinnruten auf Meeresräuber.
Der Deich in Westkapelle und die vielen Steinaufschüttungen am Strand bieten sehr viele Jagdmöglichkeiten.

Nimm einfach deine stärkste Rute, kleines Heringspaternoster mit Blinker als Gewicht, oder sonst was und fisch die Steine und Pöller bei Ebbe ab. 
Das macht auch mehr Spass, als sich an den Kreek zu setzen.

Das Video ist nicht von mir, aber zeigt dir wie man es machen kann.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5VZI4padCOs

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Hallo...,

ach ja, er angelte am Deich beim Panzer von WK.
Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

 naja...., keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## theAzzi (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Moin Ralf,

sorry, ich habe mir Deinen Post sehr zu Herzen genommen und mich tatsächlich mit dem Spinnangeln an der Küste auseinander gesetzt!

Irgendwie nur das Antworten vergessen .

Hat mir jedenfalls sehr geholfen dein Beitrag, da ich bislang immer davon ausgegangen war, dass Spinnfischen an der Küste nicht wirklich möglich ist.

Ich habe mir gestern daraufhin mal 3 Küstenwobbler bestellt.

Spöket 6cm 18g - Emerald Shiner ES 
Spöket 6cm 18g - Black Hot Red 
Spöket 6cm 18g - Perch RT

Das auch unter dem Aspekt, dass ein Arbeitskollege mit Küstenwobblern am Elfrather See (dürfte Dir ja bekannt sein, wenn der Wohnort noch stimmt ;-)) ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht hat. Sind zwar nur 6 cm, aber ihm ist weiter draußen auch schon mal ein 90er Hecht drauf gegangen. Jetzt im Sommer mal eine Versuchung wert.

Daher 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Ich habe nächste Woche schon Urlaub und werde den Köder wohl schon mal am E-See testen können. Wohne dort um die Ecke und steige hier gerade ins Raubfischangeln ein.

Ich bin ja trotz Mitte 30 noch recht unerfahren, daher gut vorher mal zu üben . Aktuell sammel ich die ersten Erfahrungen außerhalb vom Forellenpuff an besagtem See und konnte auch schon den ersten Hecht landen bzw. hatte bereits 3 am Haken. Ich bin nur immer noch zu zaghaft beim Anschlagen... #c

Mehr als ein mal komme ich im Urlaub vermutlich sowieso nicht los, da Frau, Kind und Freunde mit dabei. Aber schöneres Angeln gibt es wohl kaum (komme gebürtig aus Norddeutschland und bin eine Wasserratte).


----------



## theAzzi (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Achja, bzgl. Feinabstimmung bin ich noch nicht so fertig / schlau: 

Ich habe eine 3000er Alu und eine normale 4000er Rolle, beide mit gelber geflochtenen.

Ich würde zu der 3000er tendieren weil Alu (Korrosion) und weil leichter.

Vorfach erforderlich? Ich hätte 0,35er Stroft Mono und 0,55er Fluorocarbon (Fehlkauf, dachte anfangs halbwegs hechtsicher aber noch nie probiert). Andere schreiben Köder direkt an die geflochtene knoten?

Rute rätst du zur schwereren. Meine 5-30er ist eine Gamakatsu akilas cranc & spinnerbait, die ein recht stabiles Blank (?) hat - sie ist jedenfalls abgesehen von der Spitze recht hart. Ich würde zu der tendieren, wegen dem Wurfgewicht. Fataler Fehler?

Beste Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Ra.T (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Hallo..,
sowas ist auch nicht schlecht. Diese Gummikreationen sind sehr fängig.

https://www.facebook.com/1617363535161292/posts/2214684582095848/

Wenn du Hengelsport Zuiderduin folgst, erfährst du einiges über das Fangen vom Regenbogenforellen im Kreek. 
Es sind  auch einige Videos vom Kreek in der Chronik.
Einfach die Timeline runterscrollen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## theAzzi (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Cool, Hengelsport ist um die Ecke vom Ferienhaus . Meinst du die Gummis für die Küste oder den Kreek? Ich hatte die Küstenwobbler eigentlich für das Meer eingeplant. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Ra.T (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Westkaplese Kreek / Zeeland - Spinnfischen*

Hallo...,
fürs Meer natürlich. Wenn du in der Nähe von Camping Zuiderduin
wohnst, dann kauf hier bloss nichts mehr vor.
Du würdest dich sonst nur ärgern. Die haben alles was du dort zum Fischen brauchst.

mfg
Ralf


----------

